# BIG BLACK STANLEY VIDMAR LOCKING CABINETS - $300 Tribeca NY



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 10, 2018)

https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/tls/d/big-black-stanley-vidmar/6639350977.html

If only I had time and money.


----------



## ddickey (Jul 10, 2018)

Me too, and a little closer.


----------

